
Accounting Software - kevinyc
What accounting software do you use and recommend? Xero? Quickbooks? ect.
======
teeray
In the last 6 months, I’ve been using Ledger[0] and loving it. It’s entirely
manual by default, but the principles it uses feels like having a static type
system for my finances. The Plain Text Accounting site[1] also has several
related resources.

LWN has a running series[2] on different accounting systems that you might
find useful as well.

[0] [https://www.ledger-cli.org/](https://www.ledger-cli.org/) [1]
[https://plaintextaccounting.org/](https://plaintextaccounting.org/) [2]
[https://lwn.net/Articles/729088/](https://lwn.net/Articles/729088/)

